# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Bun thịt nướng nha trang

## vietcambodia

*Bún Thịt Nướng Nha Trang*

Viết bởi *vietasia* Chuyên mục *Đặc sản Nha Trang* | June 14, 2012 | 0 
*BÚN THỊT NƯỚNG NHA TRANG*
Để thưởng thức 1 tô *bún thịt nướng* ngoan lành chúng ta phải biết chọn những địa điểm ăn ngon và nổi tiếng tại Nha Trang, ngoài việc chúng ta đi giả ngoại hay đi du lịch Nha Trang nên tìm một địa điểm để thưởng thức món này. Các địa đểm trong thành phố cũng tốt khách rất đông:
- Quán Nem Nhã Trang 39 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai.
- Quán nem Nông Dân trên đường Nguyễn Trãi.
- Quán nem Đặng Văn Quyên.
Đây là những địa điểm quen thuộc đối với người phương xa đến với Nha Trang. Chúng ta nên có cuốn sổ nhỏ để ghi lại địa chỉ trên để chuẩn bị hành trình này.
Ngoài các địa chỉ trên các bạn nên lượng vòng các con hẻm hay những con đường có dân ở khu phố thi vắng người thì chúng ta cũng bắt gặp những quán nem tự phát giá cả cũng rất ngon và giá cả lại rẻ, trung bình 1 phần ăn là : 20.000 đến 35.000 ngàn đồng.
Để thưởng thức món *Bún Thịt Nướng* cũng phải có cách thức ăn.
Gồm có: Bún, Rau Mùi, Hành, Bánh Đa, Thịt Nướng, Ngũ Vị Hương, Rau sống cắt nhỏ…
Điều đặc biệt là nước mắm hương vị đặc biệt quyết định món ăn ngon hay dở.
Tất cả trộn chung vào và đảo điều, ăn bằng đũa rất ngon và cực kỳ thú vị. nhưng có *Thịt nướng* là có nhiều dầu nên sẽ khó tiu nên thường là có 1 chai Cocacola hay 1 chai bia rất tuyệt.
Chúc các bạn có 1 ngày đi du lịch thỏi mái, chúc sức khỏe.

----------

